# cai



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

just bought a 2005 gto. why do most of the cai's used on the gto not have maf's . do the maf's cause cel light ups? what are you using/


----------



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

the factory mass air will work with most\all the cai's on the market.


----------

